# Picc-line Blow Out



## TammySue62 (Feb 17, 2007)

HI everyone.
I just have no luck when it comes to picc-lines.
Just had this picc installed in JUne in my left arm.Cant put any more in my right arm because the main vein keeps collapsing.
Had that snow storm down here on tues. The snow was as high as the roof of my car so, had no choice but to shovel. The next day (WED.) my daughter and her boyfriend start to shovel the drivewayand they are agon me on to come out and shovel too.So I did.Finished 3/4 of the driveway. My nurse comes on thurs. to change my dressing and flush my picc-line it has a duel luman(2 into 1).She flushes the red line first and it just came gushing out at the site so she flushes the white line and its jammed after several minutes of trying to flush the white line it works. Ah sigh of relief but the red line is getting worse so she calls the IV Team at the hospital to tell them that im on my way down So i didnt have to wait for ever in emerge. Sitting there thinking oh they can repair this one line and I will be on my way back home. Tammy Smith please come to room 3. I go in and the nurse looks at it and says no cant repair it so she pulls it out.Need to put a new one in. Have to get the ok from your DR. Call my Dr. and hes gone till the 25th so im left with this little hole left in my arm.Now im afraid that the little hole will close up and the radioligist wont be able to find that same vein.
The last picc-line lasted for 2yrs before it got infected.That one did some major damage. I had 2 bugs on it called staffalitis (sp) one bug wondered up to my heart and left a small pinhole on one of the chambers and the other one was floating around on the vein. So then they had to find an antibiotic that was strong enough to kill the infection (because that was my 5th line and my body was imuned to it so they had to find a stronger one) Then I had to stay in the hospital for 19 days to make sure it was workingand take it for 4 more weeks at home.
Getting back to this picc-line that I just got ripped out of me. IT could of all been avoided if I just didnt pick up that shovel. So it was the snow and shovels fault :lol:  I should have known better you cant lift more then 10 lbs with a picc in your arm. So now i have to sit and be patient for a week to see what happens.If they cant find the vein in my arm it will have to go in my neck and I really dont want it ther. I already get enough eyeballers staring at my arm. Or I can get a port in my upperchest. They are much easier to maintain and clean and you cant see it. I will even be able to swim again,take a shower(cause right now i have to take a bath cause you cant get your arm wet)have a nice hot sauna.
I will keep you posted on what the Dr. decides to do with me.
Thanks for reading and does anyone no of another devise I can get?  :thumbdown:


----------



## ruthymg (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Tammy, what crappy luck you're having, hope things start to look up for you soon. With regards to the picc line, I understand you have an IV with a canulla as we call them (the needle that sticks in your vein) but I don't really understand what a Picc line is for, could you enlighten me? lol


Ruth


----------



## Karen (Feb 17, 2007)

I am sure that you will have a great time here and you will also make plenty of new friends ... jump right in and have some fun !!


----------



## TammySue62 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Picc-Line*

Hi Ruth
 A Picc-LIne is An IV that they stick in your arm usually the biggest most fattest vien they can find a bit smaller then the size of a strawand it ends up close to your heart. 
The last on was about 42cm.long.It is blue in color and is flexable.You can have 1 or 2 portsthat hang on the outside of your arm. This way I can have 2 meds going in me at the same time.They can even draw blood from the port. They do this to some people who have no viens.:lol:  Well I mean mine are to small or when they try to poke them (they run and hide)they disappear. This way I dont constantly have to be poked around. I usually end up with alot of brusing. Once the picc-line is in it really dosnt hurt or bother me. But it sure is painful when the Drs. put it in.This way to I can recieve meds at home instead of spending most of my time in the hospital.
I guess it could be called a canulla in your language:lol: 
My GI is off given a saminar somewhere so I have to wait another week to see what we are gonna do.I might get a different kind.One that is so noticeable.
Well I hope you can understand now what a picc-line is ?lol
Im not very good at explaining things well.
Its been a week now since Ive been off the pred. First time in about 10 yrs.
My whole body just aches, joints, muscles, no appetite but my hair isnt falling out now.yah lol and the bms are about only 3 a day.But I still have those darn fistulas. Still waiting to hear from the surgeon. Thats another reason why I need the picc-line in.Hopefully to get some setons put in.
Talk to you later. If you have any more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## ruthymg (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah that makes sense Tammy, its just like a canulla over here. I have to have one of them tomorrow as I go in for a general anaesthetic so my surgeon can have a thorough look at my fistulas, to see how they are healing internally. Fingers crossed.


Ruth


----------



## TammySue62 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Ruth
 I will keep my figers X for you.
 Let me no how everthing goes ok
 Best of luck


----------

